# AXPONA Chicago



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just a heads up that AXPONA is happening this weekend in Chicago. This one of the largest home audio shows. I highly recommend this to anyone even remotely interested in anything audio. It's a chance to audition some of the world's best speakers and components. Hearing some of the best home speakers really changes my thoughts about how my system should sound. 

Check out the Magico and Wilson Audio rooms if you have a chance.

Seriously other world stuff. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

